# "Newbury & Hobbes Main Theme" by Brad Hoyt



## BradHoyt (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi all!

Here's the main theme I wrote and recorded that's based on the "Newbury & Hobbes" mystery novels written by UK author George Mann!



Please feel free to leave any feedback.

I'll be releasing an entire collection of music based on the first three novels of the series in about 6 weeks!

Cheers!


----------



## col (Aug 31, 2018)

looking forward to hearing the rest...first class job.
Did you mix this yourself ?


----------



## BradHoyt (Aug 31, 2018)

col said:


> looking forward to hearing the rest...first class job.
> Did you mix this yourself ?


Yep. Mixed it myself. I still have an issue or two, but deadlines dictate that I need to work on everything else.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Sep 5, 2018)

I never heard of Newbury and Hobbes, but now I want to try them out! Very nicely composed track. The woodwind and percussion writing was especially enjoyable. I love brass, but it is often just not the right timbre for the mood, as evidenced by this piece. I look forward to hearing your other pieces.


----------



## TheSigillite (Sep 5, 2018)

Awesome piece! What Woodwind vsts did you use? Thanks again for posting and sharing with us!


----------



## BradHoyt (Sep 5, 2018)

Paul T McGraw said:


> I never heard of Newbury and Hobbes, but now I want to try them out! Very nicely composed track. The woodwind and percussion writing was especially enjoyable. I love brass, but it is often just not the right timbre for the mood, as evidenced by this piece. I look forward to hearing your other pieces.



Thank you for the feedback! I understand where you're coming from regarding brass. My perspective going into this particular recording was that it serve as an establishing main theme that one would hear before the story actually began. With the melody so pronounced (thanks mostly to the brass) during this 'introduction' to the theme, it's my hope that it sinks in more, so when I quote it later on in more subtle contexts, the listener would be more likely to grasp it... That's my pseudo-philosophical take on it anyway. 

I'm looking forward to sharing more tracks over the next month or two. For reference, here a link to the books that the music I've been working on is based on:



I would say that they're very enjoyable, light and entertaining reads.


----------



## BradHoyt (Sep 5, 2018)

TheSigillite said:


> Awesome piece! What Woodwind vsts did you use? Thanks again for posting and sharing with us!



Glad you like it! The solo oboe and flute that you year is from the Orchestral Tools Solos I expansion pack. 
Most of the rest you hear is from Spitfire, with the exception of the historical keyboard instruments.


----------



## BradHoyt (Sep 10, 2018)

Here's an interesting music box version of the main theme.


----------



## TheSigillite (Sep 10, 2018)

Lots of fun... Plus I like the old film look on your video!


----------

